# WWE Survivor Series



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Sunday November 22, 2009

John Cena vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship

The Undertaker vs. The Big Show vs. Chris Jericho Triple Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship

Batista vs. Rey Mysterio Singles match

Team Kingston (Kofi Kingston, Montel Vontavious Porter, Mark Henry, R-Truth, and Christian) vs. Team Orton (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, CM Punk, and William Regal)	Five-on-five Survivor Series Elimination match

Team Morrison (John Morrison, Matt Hardy, Evan Bourne, Shelton Benjamin, and Finlay) vs. Team Miz (The Miz, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler, and Jack Swagger) Five-on-five Survivor Series Elimination match

Team Mickie (Mickie James, Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, Melina, and Gail Kim) vs. Team Michelle (Michelle McCool, Jillian Hall, Beth Phoenix, Layla, and Alicia Fox)	Five-on-five Survivor Series Elimination match​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Batista vs Rey Mysterio is going to be a disappointment, since Rey might be injured. Team Orton vs Team Kofi is a promising match, same with Team Morrison vs Team Miz. Not that pumped about the other matches though.


----------

